# Get Apache to dump core on SIGBUS



## ziyanm (Feb 13, 2013)

I've installed Apache 2.4 + modphp 5.4 in a jail on my FreeBSD 9.1 host to test it out. It runs but occasionally worker processes get killed due to a bus error.

```
error.log:[Sat Feb 02 13:10:19.951891 2013] [core] [pid 32078:tid 34389128192] AH00052: child pid 32245 exit signal Bus error (10)
```
I suspect this is actually due to mod_php (or one of the php extensions), so I want the Apache process to dump core on SIGBUS. I have set the following in the host's sysctl.conf

```
kern.sugid_coredump=1
kern.corefile=/var/crash/%U/%N.core
```
I have also set

```
CoreDumpDirectory "/var/crash/httpd"
```
in httpd.conf, and have done `# chown www /var/crash/httpd`. I have also verified limit for www

```
# su -m www 
$ limits -c
Resource limits (current):
  coredumpsize         infinity kB
```

However I still don't get a coredump on SIGBUS. Can anybody tell me what I'm missing?


----------

